# Pre WO Insulin and Post WO IGF-1



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the protocol i've been experimenting with, beginning this week.

15-20min Pre Workout:

10iu Inslin (NovoRapid) - SubQ

Imediately Post Workout:

100mcg IGF-1 lr3 - IM

I've used insulin plenty of times in the past, pre and post workout, so I have that covered. This is however my first time using IGF-1.

I train 6x/week and at the moment im using the pre workout insulin each session, but IGF 3x/week only.

My question is would those that have had experience with IGF, recommend using 100mcg 3x/week or a lesser amount, say 60-80mcg each workout (6 days)?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Some good info on this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/168094-just-some-input-igf-1-lr3.html


----------

